
Secure Messaging Apps Comparison - jstrieb
https://www.securemessagingapps.com/
======
robbya
The table could really use some sticky headers, alternating colors, or
highlighting to make it easier to make it easier to read, especially on a
small screen.

I'd love some insight into why certain answers were selected, some don't seem
right to me (but I may be misunderstanding what the row means).

